# Help with line running down Dell Laptop Screen



## eastcoastwest (Sep 20, 2006)

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=9AcN3LJi1ZPOg&notag=1
I have just started a problem with my Dell Inspiron 9200 laptop screen which for some reason, is sporting a nice thin pinkish line (the size of a thread) from the top of the left side of the screen, to the bottom. It just began today. Nothing out of the ordinary occured. The laptop is a year and a half old (that's about the same time I started running into problems with my last Inspiron...hmmmm...) anyhow, does anyone know anything about this? I have scanned the computer for viruses, I used the Restore and restored it to an earlier date... no change. Even when I power down or up, the line remains there until the computer is off. No scratches on the screen (trust me... I treat this like it was given to me from the Virgin Mother!)... it rarely, if ever gets moved... but it is used a lot ... The line is only noticable during darker resolutions. HELP!!! SOME GENIUS OUT THERE... I know you know this problem... please help. I got ripped off for $39 from Dell Support, who had no cure, other than I had to send it to Dell and they would estimate what the cost would be... FORGET DELL... Thanks in advance!


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

I hate to have to tell you but what you see is one of the failure modes of an LCD dsplay. I know of no cure except to replace the display panel. That is a rather pricey thing to do for one line of pixels. I can't predict either whether it wiill get worse or not. If it were me, I would live with it until it does get worse, if it does at all.


----------



## eastcoastwest (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for your diagnosis... I take it, you took a look at the link I provided? For now I will live with it... but being that this is the second time I've had a decent issue with a Dell laptop, it's probably time to seek another supplier... any recommendations? Thanks again!


----------



## eastcoastwest (Sep 20, 2006)

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=9AcN3LJi1ZPXA&notag=1

Sorry, this is the correct link to the problem I am having with my laptop screen...


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

It is a failure you could see in any brand. Too bad you didn't buy the extended warranty from Dell. It would have been worth it in this case. You might check with a local servicer to see if they have any ideas or will offer you an estimate.


----------



## Diamond305 (Jul 8, 2008)

thanks for the great help


----------

